# Yamaha HTR-6295 HDMI problem



## HughJorgan (Mar 9, 2011)

I have a Yamaha HTR-6295 Receiver. It has 4 HDMI inputs, and 2 outputs. I am using all of them. Outputs to Hitachi projector and Samsung 50". Inputs from Apple tv, blu ray, high def satellite pvr, and hi def cable box. The output to the projector will randomly black out and lose the audio. Usually they both come back after a few seconds. Sometimes the video stays black, and I have to change to another HDMI input, and then change back again in order to get the video back. Obviously this is very annoying as I can't even get through a movie or tv show without this happening. I have swapped out all of the hdmi cables one at a time, and updated the software on the receiver. The only thing that fixes the problem is not having both hdmi out cables connected at once, but the whole reason I purchased this receiver was because of the convenience of the 2 outputs. I sent an email to Yamaha, but didn't receive a response. Any help would be very much appreciated.


----------

